# just need to let it all out!!!!!



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

today i finially managed to get my doctor to refer me to a G.I doctor after 4months and the last two of them months i have been in alot of pain the tablets i took for my ibs have been useless they just dont really help at all.I have ibs D and C but pass two months its been just D my weight has gone down from 9st 3ibs to 8st 1ibs in those 2months because of it. i've avoided fatty and dairy food my triggers but its still happening and its really painful my diet is already limited and i dont wanna take more stuff away. my doctor isn't really sympathic just says nothing he can do it's taken this long to get him to refer me to the G.I doctor and its getting me depressed now cos i dont go out no more because of the pain, my life has taken and compete different turn i'm no longer out going and want to have fun like any 17yr old.what makes it worst my college doesnt help they know my problems but they have told me i have more then 5days more off they have the right to take me of the course (because i have missed so much) and i really dont wanna do that as i'm in my last year i finish in mayi've got exams coming up in few weeks and they aren't letting me have a seperate room and because of my surname i'm right at the front of the hall the exam is 2 and half hours long and we arent allowed to leave (they say it's because people can cheat) this makes me worst too cos i'm worried i will have to go. i take imodium but that makes me feel dizzy after an hour of taking it.my friends are really great they know whats wrong with me so they dont complain when i dont come out but with college always on at me for missing so much and my doctor who is useless saying he cant do nothing its just making me really depressed.the doctor also said that the wait for the G.I doctor can be up to 5months here, the amount of pain i'm in i cant wait that long.sorry about how long this post was but i just needed to let it all out to people who understand how i feel


----------



## rocksinger84 (Jan 26, 2005)

I know how you feel. I just turned 21 and the past year has been terrible for me. I wanted to go to college but couldn't because of my IBS-D. I'm sure if you had your doc write you a note, your teachers would have to let you go to the bathroom. That goes for missing classes to. There is nothing they can do if you have a serious medical problem. Anyway, I have been to GI docs and I think they are all useless. Ive been on every kind of drug imaginable. Finally I decided to take the natural route and it has worked wonders. I drink 8 oz of Aloe vera juice a day, I take 2 dietary supplements. One for circulation and one for bacteria. Maybe this could help you. You are so young and have so much life ahead of you. I hate to think of anyone having to waste life on IBS. Write me anytime.Kari Jo


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your troubles. I would recommend calling your doc to get a note and maybe even get your parents to back you up that you NEED your own room to write your exams in and need to be able to go to the bathroom. They CANNOT deny you this! In terms of your classes, they should also accomodate you to complete your work at home while you are not well. Check out this website:www....comIt has helped many people stabilize themselves. I don't want to alarm you but due to your symptoms you will need to get a full evaluation to rule out cancer, crohns and colitis. Have you been tested for celiac's disease? Docs are useless. If you do wind up having IBS, get used to figuring things out for yourself. You have come to a place with lots of information and wonderful people. You are not alone. I wish you well


----------



## 22833 (Apr 3, 2005)

i am a senior in high school now and i have had it sence i was a freshman


----------



## lulu684 (Aug 10, 2003)

hi i'm 16 and miss a lot of school too. i hate it b/c my teachers think i'm skipping class and i get so behind. nobody understands!! they just think i'm a hypochondriac including my mom!!


----------

